# Gary Fisher on Trek Web, dull?



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Seems like the Gary Fisher Cronus models on the Trek site are dulled down
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/gfc_road/cronus/

But on the Fisher site are in full color...guess they don't want to be outdone
http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/cronus

Glad I got mine before they are totally absorbed.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Otl_IeLBVFtfPN1EJ5PQMw?feat=directlink


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

The Cronus Ultimate is very sexy in person.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the 2011 Fisher bikes look a LOT nicer, personally.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

*Are the Trek pictures accurate?*



MarvinK said:


> I think the 2011 Fisher bikes look a LOT nicer, personally.


On the Trek website the GF's look like they are in black and white or sepia, I assume in person they have more visual impact.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Most of them are very understated and primarily black or white... typically with a brighter color playing less of a role (usually blue). In my book, that's a lot nicer than the gaudy schemes from 2010. Some years the Fisher mountain bikes looked nice, but 2009-2010 road bikes were really ugly.


----------



## roadmountain (Mar 8, 2010)

hikertoo said:


> Seems like the Gary Fisher Cronus models on the Trek site are dulled down
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/gfc_road/cronus/
> 
> But on the Fisher site are in full color...guess they don't want to be outdone
> ...


Have you considered the possibility that the two bikes in question are two different bikes from two different calendar years?


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

*Ah..yes*



roadmountain said:


> Have you considered the possibility that the two bikes in question are two different bikes from two different calendar years?


took that into account


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Some are more neutral than others. I like the ones with blue:
https://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2011/xl/cronuspro_grayblack.jpg


----------



## roadmountain (Mar 8, 2010)

hikertoo said:


> took that into account


Well then, you might also want to take into account the fact that there are grey GF's from '10 on the GF site as well. Is that evidence of a Trek conspiracy? Or is your red bike an exception to all of Trek's efforts at manipulation?

You must have a lot of free time on your hands.


----------

